# Bolt pattern on rims.....



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

My bolt pattern on my rims is 4 bolts. Does that mean when i buy new rims they need to be the same format?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yes they do unless you buy a conversion kit.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The bolt pattern must be 4X100mm for a 4 lug wheel or a 4X100/4X114mm if it's a 8 lug wheel if you want it to fit your car...


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

uh...martpro11 in case ya buy new rims i got dibs on ur rims in case ya sell it

Ben


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Whta is the bolt pattern on a '94 Sentra XE?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

4x100mm...


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Thank you sentrapower93


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

4x100mm So that means you can use some Honduh rims as well as Toyotas.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

200sx's have 4x100 as well right?


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

yup that's right...


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

StreEtdraggR said:


> *4x100mm So that means you can use some Honduh rims as well as Toyotas. *


Just make sure the aftermarket wheel for these cars were hubcentric.

Honda(56.1 mm), Toyota(54 mm), VW(57.1 mm) and Mazda(54.1 mm) have a smaller center hub than Nissan(59.1 mm).

If you happen to grab wheels from these cars, make sure you pick up a set of hub rings from either discount tire, tire rack or whoever makes the wheel for nissan application.


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

can't you also buy an 8 lug universal rim?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> *My bolt pattern on my rims is 4 bolts. Does that mean when i buy new rims they need to be the same format? *


Usually cars come with different bolt patterns for the rims they make...I mean if you have 4 lugs...
Then usually they make wheels that can support different 4 lug bolt patterns...The ones with the more holes


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Bolt pattern on rims.....*



UNISH25 said:


> *Usually cars come with different bolt patterns for the rims they make...I mean if you have 4 lugs...
> Then usually they make wheels that can support different 4 lug bolt patterns...The ones with the more holes *


u mean the universal 4 lug wheels.......like mine


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

ThisFlyGuy said:


> *can't you also buy an 8 lug universal rim? *


Yes....that is what is on mine.


----------

